# CMOS Batterie (BIOS) wechseln? : Tips, Empfehlungen ...



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (4. April 2011)

Guten Abend,

meine BIOS-Batterie ist seit ca. einem halben Jahr leer.
Seitdem hängt mein Netzteil ständig am Stromnetz, damit die BIOS-Einstellungen und damit die Uhrzeit nicht bei jedem Neustart auf den 31.12.2005 zurück gesetzt wird.

Diesen Zustand möchte ich jetzt doch ändern, da ich meinen Umstieg auf AM3+, Bulldozer, SSD und neuem Gehäuse auf 2012 verschoben habe, da ich in den Genus von PCIe 3.0 kommen möchte.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Wie lange hält normalerweise eine BIOS-Batterie im Durchschnitt?
2. Gibt es bei den Herstellern Unterschiede?
3. An was muss man bei Wechseln alles beachten?
4. Gibt es Tests von BIOS-Batterien, wie es z. B. von Grafikkarten gibt?
5. Gibt es Hersteller- und ggf. Typenempfehlungen?

Ich kenne mich mit BIOS-Batterien noch nicht so aus. Bitte Empfehlungen.


----------



## Softy (4. April 2011)

Hi,

1. ein paar Jahre
3. einfach den "nippel" von der Batterie wegdrücken, dann springt die Batterie raus, und dann die neue reindrücken
2.,4.,5. keine Ahnung 

P.S. Einen Unterschied zwischen PCIe 2 und 3.0 wirst Du nicht merken


----------



## Bastler von einer HD 5570 (4. April 2011)

Danke schon mal, bitte weitere Antworten.


----------



## Schleifer (4. April 2011)

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber die Batterie liefert nur den Strom für nen "chip" der die BIOS Daten speichert. Folglich ist es lax was das für ne Batterie ist, welcher Hersteller, usw.
Wichtig wär halt nur größe und Stromdaten. Karstadt u.ä., Media Markt u.ä. und andere Läden (Uhrenläden, Hörgeräte) sollten solche Batterien führen


----------



## grue (5. April 2011)

zu 1.) Trennt man seinen Rechner immer nach dem Ausschalten konsequent vom Strom, hält eine Batterie meiner Erfahrung nach ca. 3 Jahre. 

zu 2.) ja, im Preis.

BIOS-Batterien sind normalerweise einfache CR2032-Knopfzellen, die man für einen Appel und ein Ei in jedem Elektronikmarkt bekommt. Wenn du unsicher bist, bau deine Batterie aus, geh damit in den Laden, leg das Teil dem Verkäufer auf den Tisch und sag, du möchtest genau so eine Batterie.

Beim Einbauen mußt du nur darauf achten, daß du das Teil richtig herum in die Halterung legst. Normalerweise ist die Fassung aber so geformt, daß man die Batterie nur richtig in die Fassung legen kann.

Laß dir keinen Supersparfixpowerpack mit 10 Batterien andrehen auch wenn die einzelne Batterie dann superbillig ist. Bei der Lebensdauer eines modernen PC ist es unwahrscheinlich, daß du für diesen PC noch mal eine Batterie brauchst.


----------

